# Baltimore, MD Craigslist listing



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

There is something very suspicious about it also. I would definetely contact a rescue in that area and see if they can see him or take him.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Perhaps he has a heart condition. I have a rescue contact/personal friend in Baltimore. I have sent this to her.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My friend has contacted them and left an email and a phone message, she is with GRREAT


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Awesome, thanks Jenna.

I'd look into this further myself but I am getting ready to head out of town...

angie


----------

